# Hello! New Here!



## Great Pumpkin (Feb 21, 2011)

Hello Halloween lovers. I am new to this forum. I love Halloween with a passion! I also make my Halloween latex masks / prop heads! I look forward to talking to everyone here and sharing ideas! here's looking forward to Halloween 2012! BOO!!!!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## Evil Queen (Mar 8, 2008)




----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)




----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum GP.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## BioHazardCustoms (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome! Watch out for Linus. That kid is obsessed with you


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Welcome to Haunt Forum Great Pumpkin!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## tcass01 (Aug 20, 2010)

Welcome, Great Pumpkin...Or are you just a Beagle??


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

Welcome and Hello


----------



## robert padilla (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome to the forum great pumpkin. the passion spreads thick on this site. youre gonna love the how-tos! enjoy


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

hey & welcome.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## SPOOKY J (Nov 20, 2009)

Hello and Welcome.


----------

